# Treating internal parasites



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

hey all, just a stupid question but whe treating a fish for internal parasites should i treat the whole tank or just the sick one? 
any ideas thanx


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I Quarintine my fish and medicate them in the quarintine tank.
Thats just my opinion.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

thats what im doin myself, but i wasnt sure wether to treat all just incase??


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Internal Parasite treatment. Treat the tank if thats all your options, but as with any thing nasty like that quarenteen if poss. And be aware it will not do your bugs much good in the filter and so forth.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

internal should be quarantined as internal is not as likely to spread as external.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i would soak the food in the meds so it gets in system quicker. you might need to do the whole tank cus if one eat the pooh of the sick one he can get it too.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i would treat the whole tank, just to b on the safe side. it is possible for the other fish to get sick too.


----------



## Derek-M (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Sazzy 
You should treat the whole tank if you want to eradicate the prob... What med are you intending to use? Have a look at this one it is excellent
http://www.flubenol.co.uk/


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Medicated foods are available at your lfs. Quarantining is advisable. However, all fish in the tank may be infected. Treating the tank should be treated in this case.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

just been looking at recommended treatment and its *internal bacteria* not parasites oops


----------



## Derek-M (Dec 11, 2006)

Is this the royal you are treating and if so have you added the Interpet no 9 yet?


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

yes  Derek i added it wednesday, i got muddled up tho i didn't look at box it isnt parasite meds.. its bacteria, god im so stupid  

plec not doin so good today tho i thought he was dead, very little movement in him


----------

